# PWO shake on keto



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been looking at starting a keto diet in 6 weeks time with one refeed day a week. My question is what would be in my PWO shakes? Whey with EVOO/ peanut butter etc or a little simple carbs like maltodextrin?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

keto diets dont have refeed days from what im aware. CKD diets do though, is that what you meant? also im sure after training eating will be best on this type of diet from what ive read on here before.


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

If its full on keto, you would wanna supplement with a whey isolate IMO. No need for anything else PWO excepts creatine/glutamine etc


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry I meant a CKD diet. I was planning on having a shake after I train as I always do but usually it has about 50 grams of malto in it. I just wondered if on the CKD if having a shake with 20-30 grams of simple carbs would be detrimental, as wouldn't it be used straight away to replenish your glycogen levels or am I getting confused?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Sorry I meant a CKD diet. I was planning on having a shake after I train as I always do but usually it has about 50 grams of malto in it. I just wondered if on the CKD if having a shake with 20-30 grams of simple carbs would be detrimental, as wouldn't it be used straight away to replenish your glycogen levels or am I getting confused?


only one person I know on a CKD/TKD style diet uses carbs pwo, and its the member MXD (and he uses insulin, not just metformin). I use carbs PRE-workout, but have insulin and NO carbs post workout. The only way you can use carbs post workout and still be on a CKD is with insulin use... otherwise ditch it- you won't get into keto.

I think you need to search through the keto diet threads- LOADS of info here- and see how to measure whether you're likely to be in keto (you use a glucometer). IF you are not using AAS and at least metformin, then do no carb-ups during the week, and only carb up on the weekend (1 or 2 days).

Read a book by Ferris- the four hour body- He IMPLANTED a glucometer in his body, and had interesting readings.... like the post workout shake (carbs) never entered the blood stream til 2-3 hours after the workout... so it was BEST to have the shake PRE-workout....

Of course you don't need to implant a glucometer, a regular one can show you this too.... measure your BG levels every 15mins from when you take the shake and see when your blood sugar hits a peak....


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would personally use whey in water without any fat to get the protein into the muscles quicker. On your carb up use say 50g of maltodextrin or dextrose or kids cereal.

This is useful http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/nutrition/2156-cdk-cyclical.html


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> only one person I know on a CKD/TKD style diet uses carbs pwo, and its the member MXD (and he uses insulin, not just metformin). I use carbs PRE-workout, but have insulin and NO carbs post workout. The only way you can use carbs post workout and still be on a CKD is with insulin use... otherwise ditch it- you won't get into keto.
> 
> I think you need to search through the keto diet threads- LOADS of info here- and see how to measure whether you're likely to be in keto (you use a glucometer). IF you are not using AAS and at least metformin, then do no carb-ups during the week, and only carb up on the weekend (1 or 2 days).
> 
> ...


Cheers for this. i'm looking for the Ferris book now. Am also looking through the CKD threads as well.

I wont be on metformin as i dont know much about it but will on Anavar and Clen for 8 weeks.

Was going to try carb cycling as thinking cutting carbs out for 5 days a week will kill me but am going to try keto for a couple of weeks and if i can hack it i'll stay with it.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> I would personally use whey in water without any fat to get the protein into the muscles quicker. On your carb up use say 50g of maltodextrin or dextrose or kids cereal.
> 
> This is useful http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/nutrition/2156-cdk-cyclical.html


Cheers for the link mate. Am reading it now and its answering a few questions i have


----------

